# Anyone from Texas?



## HollowedBlue (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking for people in the area.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

-


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm about an hour outside of Dallas.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yesss


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm in the Dallas area.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Originally from San Antonio.


----------



## HollowedBlue (Jun 29, 2015)

Gotta say that's pretty dam amazing. The potential to help one another is there.

What is y'all anxiety like?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm from Oklahoma not too far away. Been all over Texas.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

HollowedBlue said:


> Gotta say that's pretty dam amazing. The potential to help one another is there.
> 
> What is y'all anxiety like?


I have SA, GAD, OCD, sometimes depression. I'd say it's at like a 6.5 out of 10 overall right now. It's been better, but it's also been worse. Not too many friends. I've had a few relationships here and there, and I have a job, so I'm not totally useless.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

HollowedBlue said:


> Gotta say that's pretty dam amazing. The potential to help one another is there.
> 
> What is y'all anxiety like?


For a while it felt like there wasn't many others from Texas on this forum. It's nice to see more now.

My anxiety is probably the best it's ever been. Depression is really my biggest problem. My anxiety did kinda flare up here recently, but otherwise I don't worry about it too much anymore. I've been at the same job for a while, though. I think if I were forced into a new environment then it would be a little bit of an issue again. I'm in no way great at socializing, though, and I'll always be really introverted. I have one really good friend and my boyfriend and those are really the only people I'm super close with. It'd be awesome to make more friends, I'm just not very good at it. :b


----------



## ImmortalOne (Jun 18, 2013)

HollowedBlue said:


> Gotta say that's pretty dam amazing. The potential to help one another is there.
> 
> What is y'all anxiety like?


I'm a little bit just south of Houston. As for my anxiety, I've come a long way from where i used to be, I currently have a job and have been working at it for almost a year now. But there are still some hurdles i come across every now and then where my anxiety is too much and i feel very overwhelmed due to the amount of social interaction i need to have. Still hanging in there though, progress is slow but definitely happening.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 1, 2013)

im from corpus christi


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm from North Texas (DFW area), and it's really comforting to know that there're more people with SA here c:

However, I'm starting college this fall so I won't be in Texas anymore. I'm at the point where I see my anxiety is getting better by the year, but I still suffer some relapses from depression. As I'm still young, there's no telling what will happen in the coming years, but there's always that glimmer of a whisper that tells me that life should get better.

But if any of y'all want to chat with me, I'm always in to meeting new people. Msg me! c:


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Howdy friends!


----------



## HollowedBlue (Jun 29, 2015)

Well partners looks like we have a hootenanny!
If y'all cowboys and cowgirls wanna talk and potentially hangout, well shoot let's. 

(Can't talk country, it hurts the soul) :U

By the numbers we could start a Texas group, ( both former and now). Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

HollowedBlue said:


> Well partners looks like we have a hootenanny!
> If y'all cowboys and cowgirls wanna talk and potentially hangout, well shoot let's.
> 
> (Can't talk country, it hurts the soul) :U
> ...


I reckon we've gots us a good idear.
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like there's already a few established Texas groups, but none of them look very active.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

We had a few meetups several years ago in the DFW area, but then a lot of the people were to be never heard from again =/.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

maninabox said:


> We had a few meetups several years ago in the DFW area, but then a lot of the people were to be never heard from again =/.


I went to Addison and the bowling meetups. You are right, I didn't hear another meetup. I'm in Fort Worth, originally from the Horn of Africa.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

aliso said:


> I went to Addison and the bowling meetups. You are right, I didn't hear another meetup. I'm in Fort Worth, originally from the Horn of Africa.


Oh right I think I remember you. I went to the bowling meetups .. I'm the red head lol.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

maninabox said:


> Oh right I think I remember you. I went to the bowling meetups .. I'm the red head lol.


I remember you too, looking forward to the coming meetup, if there is one.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm from Texas.


----------

